
Inside the Glowing-Plant Startup That Just Gave Up Its Quest - ptrptr
https://backchannel.com/inside-the-glowing-plant-startup-that-just-gave-up-its-quest-1e5502cb4808
======
dasmoth
_As one commenter signed off: “Looking forward to one day reading a book by
plant-light.”_

Count me in. Disappointing to see the shift away from the glowing plant idea,
but sounds like there company isn't done yet.

